# Who am I?



## monica12980 (Oct 24, 2012)

Who am I?
My store label said Little johanni
my store tank did not have a filter and is a bit smaller than your _computer_
i was alone
i cost 1.99
i am usually a pale yellow or whiteish
my fins's corners have a bit of normal yellow on them
i am NOT blue.
i am fast
i am not picky about my food
i look like a cichlid. what type?
and i am barely over a inch long


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Can you post a picture?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

How do you know how big my computer is????!!??


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

Are we supposed to guess who you are?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

We are supposed to guess what the OP is talking about is

But I really dont know much about chiclids so I pass.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't know much about anything... I pass too. :-( lol!


----------



## SparklE fin (Jun 8, 2012)

Scissortail rasbora?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Its a species of cichild.


----------



## SparklE fin (Jun 8, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Its a species of cichild.


She said it LOOKS like a species of cichlid not is one.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.google.com/search?q=Litt...TAAYeA2QW3soGICQ&ved=0CDAQsAQ&biw=768&bih=878


----------

